# Limelight Mechanics... e-pipes coming to Vapour Mountain on 5 January 2015



## Oupa (21/12/14)

These beautiful e-pipes and other accessories will be available from Vapour Mountain when we re-open in January 2015!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape (21/12/14)

Well done man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/14)

@Oupa you rock sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (21/12/14)

Amy pricing on them yet @Oupa


----------



## TylerD (21/12/14)

Awesome @Oupa . About time someone brings in some AWESOME pipes!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/12/14)

These look great @Oupa. Get the feeling ill be rocking a pipe soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (21/12/14)

Some good looking pipes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/12/14)

Wow! This awesome! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (21/12/14)

Will be posting our pricing on them real soon. 

We will be getting the following pipe bowl shapes and sizes:

Wind Chime - 18350
Meadow Mist - 18350
Purple Orchid - 18500
Coral Rose - 18500

All in eggshell matte finish for the wood and polished finish for the aluminium parts.

Also various stems, switches, kicklets and stands.

See the Limelight Mechanics catalog attached, just to get the excitement going! (apologies for the size - 5.6MB)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

No ways man!!! 

Thats some epic news @Oupa. My old man will be stoked!


----------



## MurderDoll (21/12/14)

Is there any indications on pricing? Or is it still a super secret till the release?


----------



## Oupa (22/12/14)

No super secret on the pricing  Just want to see what customs hit us with. If all goes well it should be on par with pricing when buying directly from Limelight. BUT with the added convenience of picking it up yourself if in Cape Town or having it in your hands over night via courier if elsewhere in SA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/12/14)

Oupa said:


> No super secret on the pricing  Just want to see what customs hit us with. If all goes well it should be on par with pricing when buying directly from Limelight. BUT with the added convenience of picking it up yourself if in Cape Town or having it in your hands over night via courier if elsewhere in SA




This is sounding absolutely fantastic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (30/12/14)

First box from our Limelight order received today  and I must say these pipes are simply exquisite! We received the pipe bowls... expecting the stems and other accessories tomorrow if all goes well. So we are on track for 5 January when we re-open!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gonzales (5/1/15)

Oh goodness they are stunningly beautiful


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

Why ain't they loaded on the web site yet! Go, go @Oupa, holidays are over

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (5/1/15)

LOL! Was waiting for the grilling to start 

First Limelight package received. Second package was delayed at customs  Hopefully released tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## ashTZA (7/1/15)

Andre said:


> Why ain't they loaded on the web site yet! Go, go @Oupa, holidays are over



What he said. I have xmas money to spend. chop chop!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (7/1/15)

Nope, no Craft Vapour at VM. Have you tried our juices yet?

Limelight pipes and accessories will be loaded today

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (7/1/15)

Some teasing to wet the appetite 

I present the Limelight Meadow Mist 18350 (with Protank 3 Mini) and Confetti stem (walnut). Sitting on the Limelight V Stand in the first picture.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (7/1/15)

No, but really, when will they be loaded @Oupa ?


Oupa said:


> Some teasing to wet the appetite
> 
> I present the Limelight Meadow Mist 18350 (with Protank 3 Mini) and Confetti stem (walnut). Sitting on the Limelight V Stand in the first picture.
> 
> ...


Not cool. Load them @Oupa !!!


----------



## Oupa (7/1/15)

Lol! Should be done this evening. Will post here when it's go time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

Looks super @Oupa - really classy


----------



## Oupa (8/1/15)

Ready Steady Go!!!

Limelight e-pipes, stems and accessories uploaded!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Awesome selection. Money, money, money....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (8/1/15)

You know you want it @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/1/15)

Order Placed. I cannot Wait!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/1/15)

@Oupa Please get it to me as fast as possible, I beg you. I need to be like popeye!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (8/1/15)

Good choice... You will love it! Thanks @Philip Dunkley

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Order Placed. I cannot Wait!!!


Awesome....I am green with envy. Looking forward to your pics.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/1/15)

As soon as I have it, I'll post them. Didn't really have the spare cash for one this month, but with the limited stock, I wasn't going to miss this. My wife and parents were clubbing together together to buy me a pipe for my birthday next month, so at least it's covered!! I could not resist this brand, especially after visiting there website. They look so proud of their product.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (8/1/15)

And rightly so... they can honestly be proud of their products. Really solid, beautiful pieces.


----------



## Oupa (9/1/15)

Newfound respect for the humble EMOW... looks great on the Limelight pipes and chucking clouds with the 0.8ohm Kangertech dual coil.

Loaded with some 5P Black Flag. I must confess I was disappointed when I first got it but its grown on me a bit. Its not a great coffee juice, but a really good one and something different. Amazing what solid marketing and presentation can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

Oupa said:


> Newfound respect for the humble EMOW... looks great on the Limelight pipes and chucking clouds with the 0.8ohm Kangertech dual coil.
> 
> Loaded with some 5P Black Flag. I must confess I was disappointed when I first got it but its grown on me a bit. Its not a great coffee juice, but a really good one and something different. Amazing what solid marketing and presentation can do.
> 
> View attachment 19046


Go away!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (9/1/15)

I love you too @Andre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Okay, so 2 days into owning one of these. Wind Chime 18350, Eggshell Finish, Polished Alu, Flat Magnetic Switch
I put an Aspire Nautilus Mini with a long drip tip on this. Filled it up with 5 Pawns Gambit 18MG, and I am in Vaping Heaven!!!!!
This device is simply awesome. If you want to buy a truly unique device, which can be used for times of chilling or late in the evening, this is a must. The Build is insanely well done, the device is light. For those who were thinking about this, just do it, I know the price seems high, but the moment you vape it the first time, you'll know your money has been spent very well.
@Oupa Thank you for brining these in, they are simply superb!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

@Andre Buy it, before they run out!!!


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Okay, so 2 days into owning one of these. Wind Chime 18350, Eggshell Finish, Polished Alu, Flat Magnetic Switch
> I put an Aspire Nautilus Mini with a long drip tip on this. Filled it up with 5 Pawns Gambit 18MG, and I am in Vaping Heaven!!!!!
> This device is simply awesome. If you want to buy a truly unique device, which can be used for times of chilling or late in the evening, this is a must. The Build is insanely well done, the device is light. For those who were thinking about this, just do it, I know the price seems high, but the moment you vape it the first time, you'll know your money has been spent very well.
> @Oupa Thank you for brining these in, they are simply superb!!





Philip Dunkley said:


> @Andre Buy it, before they run out!!!



You are worse than @Oupa. Go away too!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/1/15)

Thanks @Philip Dunkley ! Glad you enjoy it! I am also still in awe over the quality and beauty of the build on these pipes and thoroughly enjoying mine every evening. 

Still waiting for someone to put up a formal review with pics


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

I'll do it today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (14/1/15)

Awesome!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Be online by this evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

